# Runny eye!



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi just looking for advice. Tilly, since this morning has green gunk coming from her eye, 
We were away for the weekend with her and it was very windy so sand was everywhere. . I can only assume she had got some in her eye and as a result now its weeping. 

Any home remedies for this. 


Thanks x 


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont panic its just a little conjunctivitis, just nip the the chemist first thing and get some optrex infected eye drops (just don't say its fr your dog)  it will clear it up in a day or two

but if you want for tonight clean her eye with some boiled salt water with a Cotton ball/pad. 


but the optrex is the best. they vets will give you more or less the same thing but almost twice the price


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Jeanie,i would use boiled salt water and cotton balls on Tilly's eye. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for yer post guys. Will use the cooled boiled water etc tonight 
And optrex tomorrow. Thanks again x 


Jeanie x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys
Pushca's eye has a slight discharge and Kendal recommended the optrex she is a star!! This may sound a silly question but do I drop them into her eye or wipe around it? Bit scared!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Drop them into it. I bathed tillys first with Cooled boiled salt water and the put in the drops 3 times a day. Hers was cleared up in 2days 😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks again Jeanie
It seems to be better now but will get the drops just in case
Xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Just noticed pushca has a little bald spot under her eye now but the weeping has stopped. We,re off to the vets tomorrow hoping it's nothing


----------

